# Motherboard for overclocking Intel Core 2 Duo?



## michaelb15 (Jun 13, 2008)

I just reciently replaced my Pentium D 820 (2.8GHz) with a Intel Core 2 Duo E6600. (2.4ghz)

I am trying to squeeze every ounce of power out of my system, as it is quite out dated, and just barely runs current games.

Now I have gotten 3 Ghz out of my old Pentium D, so I was hoping to get at least 2.8GHz out of the Core 2 duo, because from what I have read it is a very easy CPU to overclock, and from my temputures, I should be able to go wayyy higher then what I have...

Currently my Core 2 duo is at 2.6GHz, and the temps max at 38 degrees C. 

For the life of me I can't get my system to be stable above 2.6ghz.. It just crashes after a few mins.. Temps are always good. Never above 40. Hell.. The fan barley turns on (it used to run around 4000rpm with my old processor, now its on minimum, at 1800rpm)

I am thinking the problem might be a power issue, but I can not adjust the power level with my motherboard..

So I am thinking to get a new motherboard, if I can get one for under 100 bucks... (unless anyone knows a way to boost my current setup?)

my current motherboard is: AsRock 4coreDual-VSTA


Now if I were to get another Mobo, it would have to be compatable with all my current hardware.... 

Which is

PCI express gfx
DDR2 SDRAM 
and both IDE, and SATA drives. 

Does anyone have any recommendations for a mobo?

Thankyou!


----------



## michaelb15 (Jun 13, 2008)

I was looking around and I came across the ASUS PK5...

It supports Vcore voltage adjust, it seems like its a good price, now all I am wondering, is if anyone has had experience on this board? is it good?

What else would you's suggest?

Thankyou!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What is the ram speed going up to as you raise the multiplier?
You may need to set the ram down to start as it will be raised as the fsb go up.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Any asus lga775 mobo would be a good choice but you should be able to do it with just about any mobo depending on the CPU you have. What you really want for a core 2 duo is a g0 stepping cpu as they are designed for big overclocks but you can overclock any of them with the right tools and methods.

Have a look at my guide http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/how-to-overclock-a-core-2-duo-or-quad-637592.html


----------



## michaelb15 (Jun 13, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> Any asus lga775 mobo would be a good choice but you should be able to do it with just about any mobo depending on the CPU you have. What you really want for a core 2 duo is a g0 stepping cpu as they are designed for big overclocks but you can overclock any of them with the right tools and methods.
> 
> Have a look at my guide http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/how-to-overclock-a-core-2-duo-or-quad-637592.html


Im guessing you didn't even read my post... Because I gave all the info is there... :facepalm::facepalm:




And my memory clock is 361 when it should be 333... Think that could be the issue?

What do you suggest I should do about it? I don't think I can bring the memory timing down, unless I want it at 266 mhz..

But I may try that, and then see if I can raise my FSB clock high enough to compensate for that... does that sound like a good idea?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes often the problem is the memory speed after raising the FSB is too fast for the ram.
Drop it to 266 and see what it does.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

michaelb15 said:


> Im guessing you didn't even read my post... Because I gave all the info is there... :facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did read your post but it seems you actually havent done anything. If that is all you have done then you wont have a succesful overclock worth any mentioning.



wrench97 said:


> Yes often the problem is the memory speed after raising the FSB is too fast for the ram.
> Drop it to 266 and see what it does.


agreed


----------



## michaelb15 (Jun 13, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Yes often the problem is the memory speed after raising the FSB is too fast for the ram.
> Drop it to 266 and see what it does.


ok I tried that, and I am still having the same issue. with a clock over 2.6 ghz my system won't even boot..

I am really thinking it is a power issue. my motherboard has automatic voltage control, and I can't adjust it..

I don't think the processor is getting enough juice. it should normally be around 3.335v even without overclock, and when I have it at the highest stable clock it is barely getting 3.3v. 

So I am thinking if I get a motherboard that has a voltage control, I would be able to crank up the voltage to 3.4v or so and then I am thinking I should easily get the processor to 2.8-3ghz. 

From what I hear it is a very good processor to overclock. only being 65 watts, it is a very cool processor. 

I still don't understand what green is talkin about, because I am running a stable overclock, (right now I am running at 2.6ghz, and it is very stable) It is just when I go above 2.6.

Thankyou!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

3.3v on the cpu? that is far too high.

Your voltage on the CPU should be around 1.218 at the very most maybe 1.3 but not 3.3v.

read my link on how to overclock a core 2 duo as I linked above.

Have you set your PCIE frequency to 100 (this is a must).

Have you set you DRAM (i,e RAM) voltage to what the manufacturer states? (This is a must)

Have you made sure tha ram speed has not gone above its rated speed? (This is a must)

Have you tried lowering the multiplier at all?

What cpu cooler are you using?

If you cannot adjust the vcore then you need to get another mobo


----------

